# Bittorrent no descarga (sin solucion)

## cameta

net-p2p/bittorrent-4.4.0-r2  USE="gtk" 0 kB

Da este error:

Problem connecting to tracker - <urlopen error [Errno 111] Connection refused

Por supuesto azureus funciona sin problemas. Sospecho que podría tratarse de alguna dependencia corrompida como python.

----------

## cameta

Estoy haciendo un emerge -eav system por si hay algún archivo corrompido.

sino funciona haré un emerge -eav world.

----------

## cameta

Tengo dos slots de python por lo que veo.

eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.1 *

----------

## agdg

Activa python-2.7

```
eselect python set python2.7
```

Y prueba de nuevo.

----------

## cameta

No ha funcionado, pero estoy seguro que el problema es por esto.

----------

## cameta

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/bit-torrent-client-ubuntu-netbook-edition-urlopen-error-%5Berrno-111%5D-886092/

interesante enlace dice algo de probar esto:

 *Quote:*   

> python
> 
> >>> import urllib
> 
> >>> r = urllib.urlopen('http://www.google.com')
> ...

 

----------

## cameta

```
python

Python 3.1.4 (default, Feb 24 2012, 21:14:26) 

[GCC 4.5.3] on linux2

Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

>>> import urllib 

>>> r = urllib.urlopen('http://www.google.com') 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'urlopen'

>>> r = urllib.urlopen('http://www.google.com') 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'urlopen'

>>> r = urllib.urlopen('http://www.google.com') 

```

----------

## agdg

Cada vez que cambias el interprete de python debes de ejecutar python-update. Con esto lo que se hace es buscar y reinstalar los paquetes que han sido compilados para una versión determinada de python.

En cualquier caso, antes de ejecutar python-updater, asegúrate de que tienes activo el perfil 2.7 con eselect python list.

----------

## cameta

Estoy seguro que hay alguna de las dependencias de bittorrent que está corrupta.

Debe de haber algun comando en el equery para saber cuales son esas dependencias.

----------

## cameta

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/bittorrent-4-4-0-noarch-3-and-problems-with-trackers-that-resolve-to-127-0-0-1-a-877530/

Creo que es por esto:

bittorrent-4.4.0-noarch-3 and problems with trackers that resolve to 127.0.0.1

----------

## cameta

He eliminado bittorrent y puesto azureus.

----------

## pelelademadera

transmission tiene modo demonio si necesitas eso... y por web ui lo controlas.... es re basico, pero anda bien

----------

## cameta

El azureus me funciona correctamente.

----------

## agdg

Yo uso mldonkey en un servidor virtual, y cumple mis necesidades a la perfección. Además, aparte de la red bittorrent puedes hacer uso de la red emule para cosas viejas. El interfaz web es muy completo, pudiendo no solo gestionar las descargas sino toda la configuración de mldonkey (siempre y cuando el usuario con el que loges tenga permisos administrativos en mldonkey). Y por si tienes usuarios poco diestros puedes usar la gui sancho.

----------

